# Comments Please on a CO2 Diffusion concept



## Jake13 (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi im new to planted aquariums and these forums have been great
i've learnt so much over the past couple of days. I have an idea for Co2 diffusion that i have pondered on while reading about the DIY CO2 reactors, the only problem i have had is how to get the CO2 into the water and the idea i have thought of will suit my tank (a 10 gallon tank with a over head canister filter) the canister drops the water from the last chamber into the water so i figured that attaching an extra chamber underneth the water surface with the water frm the filter going directly into this, then some filter media (not sure what would be dest either filter wool, gravel or bio balls) to break up the bubbles coming from a CO2 injection from underneth all this, then finally a exit above the filter media. I have provided a picture of the method below and would use one of the simple DIY CO2 method detailed on these forums using a soft drink bottle. I curently don't have a CO2 system in place and of course the idea of spending a heap of money on something that i could possibly make seems like a more appealing idea. As iam only new to this im am not sure if this would work so any advice any one could give to me would be great and i of course would be very great full!
thanks in advance Jake


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

First off welcome to the board! Great to see more people from down-under!

The idea you have is great and it will work, but the idea is to make the C02 flow opposite the flow of the water(basically the C02 flows upward while the water flows against it to diffuse it 100%). This can be accomplished by getting the top half of bottle and injecting the C02 from te bottom, while pushing the flow from the canister against it(but this will reduce your flow greatly). And this seems like a task for such a small tank. May I ask why not use the Hagen Ladder diffuser or take a look at this link:http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2719?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I dont see the pic :-(


----------



## Jake13 (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks for that Raul 
and sorry for anyone that couldn't see the pic i'll try and post it again under this, also just wondering how affective the bubble ladders are cause i was thinking about making the DIY CO2 bottles and buying one of them but was just looking into the DIY methods first 
Thanks again Jake


----------

